# Meet Tiberius!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Sooo as some of you know we went to petsmart on sunday to get a new gravel vaccum. I fell in love with a little white CT with some butterfly coloring. I didn't get him cause I was with my dad haha but went back today. I didn't see him, but after a little looking I found him in the back row with the VEIL tails! Haha I wonder if someone put him back there to come back for him later. No matter I got him  But he is my last as I am out of tank space. The tank is split 7 to 3 gal, cause I have 3 ADF with one betta. I'll put up some better pictures of him after he settles in but here he is, Tiberius!! :-D

I just couldn't resist this face!








The tank


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!! I love his coloring.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

nice looking guy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! I like his coloring, too.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I do too! He's got a super sweet face


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool coloring!!!!!!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cool lil guy. I want one... I will have to check out my petsmart.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg! He looks exactly like Corona when i got him. Take some pictures when he brightens up too please? I want to see if they'll look similar. 

He's very pretty, congrats.


----------



## Adelheidi (Mar 19, 2010)

He has such a beautiful tail!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Took some more pics of him this morning with the good camera. When he flares it's black haha! It's quite a contrast with his white coloring.  I'll post them in just a little bit, prom's tonight so I'm a little busy! Haha


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, have a great time at prom! I loved mine.  What's your dress like?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I loved prom!! You should take a picture of your dress!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We'd love to see a pic of you in your prom dress.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute! love the tank! Ive been desireing a CT so im now jealous!


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tiberius does have a cute face! Adorable. And the coloring is amazing. 

*


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he looks young  cant wait to see how he grows in his new great home! stick up a pic of your dress btw! we ALL wanna see it so NO arguing :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha okay okay  They'll be up in a few. The dance was way more fun than I'd thought it be, so I'm glad I went.  Be right back with the pics!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So here they are. Much better pictures of Tiberius  And my dress, I'm the short one in the middle haha!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your prom dress is very pretty. Nice pic! Nice pics of Tiberius, too.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Great pictures! Your dress is very pretty.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## bhop (Mar 15, 2010)

I like his transparent fins. Just curious, is he named after James Tiberius Kirk or some other Tiberius?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha you got it right the first time  I'm a little bit of a Star Trek fan!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> I'm a little bit of a Star Trek fan!


Yeah, same here. Luv your betta!


----------



## Betta4lyfe (Mar 22, 2010)

QT!!! notice his colours brighten up once out of the cruel dreadfull little cups the pet stores put them in!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love your dress! How tall are you, if you don't mind sharing? I'm on the short side too, I had to wear some very painful 4 inch heels during prom to match my friends! Lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm 5'4 the last time I checked. Haha I would wear higher heels to match the friends, but I can't walk in them! Haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ugh I hate high heals.lol I have back problems so I shouldn't wear them anyways, but I have a couple really comfortable ones. I'm 5'7 though, so I don't really need to wear them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm somewhere between 5'0 and 5'2. :T


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I have a pair for formal occasions that are like an inch. Haha I'm complaining while my friends have like 3 inch heels, I think they're crazy!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wear sneakers. Most guys dont wear High Heels.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't walk in heels so I don't wear them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My heels were a disaster. I ended up taking them off during prom and walking barefoot, lol. They were very pretty though!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

heels? What are those? LOL 

I prefer barefoot.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My mom would kill me if she knew I was walking around barefoot...no bare feet outside.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Serious!?! LOL shoes do not exist for me in the summer!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate walking around barefooted. Only at the pool do I go barefoot.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't mind walking around barefoot, but normally I feel guilty so I don't.  I wear flip flops by the pool.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love being barefoot when it's hot out! I'm always barefoot when I'm at the beach or a pool.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I had 4 1/2 inch heels for prom, they were my dream pair that I wanted for my senior prom and I'm very glad I got them! I took them off right after leadout though, because they were almost impossible to keep on. They had the satin ribbons that laced up your legs, so they were tricky to maneuver in without the ribbons slipping off and tripping! 
I normally refuse to wear heels, it's converses, flip flops, or barefeet for me!

here's a pic of me lacing up my shoes (can't you tell I was in love with them? haha)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Those ARE some nice shoes! Love that dress too. 

I normally walk arund in flats! I don't think i have a picture of my prom heels, though.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you! I didn't like it at first, but my mom was like AMANDA if you don't get that dress I will beat you. We had been searching ALL DAY LONG. I like your dress too! Prom was so much fun, I wish I could go back.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My dress? I don't think I posted it...did I? I'm having one of those days where my brain is totally spaced out, lol. I loved prom too.


----------

